# First tank, first Betta!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys!
My aquarium actually arived early so It's all set up and ready to go  The website I was going to order my betta from just shut down -_- I really wonder why? There was such a beautiful betta...

Anyway, heading off to petco to buy my first fish ever! Wish me luck peeps


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'll be posting some pics once my betta is all set up  The tank is a little, uh, "neon" and bright so it's kinda freaky  and empty-ish.

Be back in an hour or so


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

... Has the tank been cycled?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's a betta... they do fine without it. 
Doesn't need to be cycled, just dechlored .


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Yep  I bought a beautiful half moon double tail betta with a violet/silver body and a long red tail with a black rim around it. I promised my little sis that she can pick out something so we got two baby albino cory cats -_- Have the biggest personas ever and love sucking on the gravel and searching through the plants. GummyBear the betta likes to adventure around and flares at his reflection. He likes to try and sneak up on the corydoras but they are way to fast and zip away. Be back soon

(gotta take some pics)!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*Pictures~!*

Here are some pics  Still learning how to post pictures so I'm just going to post the links:

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss274/water208/?action=view&current=AngelBub.jpg

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/...water208/?action=view&current=GummyBear2.jpg&

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/...water208/?action=view&current=GummyBear1.jpg&

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/...s274/water208/?action=view&current=angel.jpg&




Don't worry, I'll be adding a castle soon so the corys have something to play with :chair: Can't beleive those tiny little things will get two inches long!


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

What size is your tank?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

It's just a five gal. I'm not adding anything else but ghost shrimp and another cory cat (once the tank is cycled). This is the tank I have right now:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I have that one that was my first tank. It works very well, hope you enjoy it .


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> I have that one that was my first tank. It works very well, hope you enjoy it .


Awesome! Thanks for posting on all my threads, lol. I'm pretty bored and have nothing to do but post on forums all day -_-


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh ok. Ya 3 cories should work in there. You will be fully stocked though


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

KevinP said:


> Oh ok. Ya 3 cories should work in there. You will be fully stocked though


Yea... That's why I hope to upgrade to something like a 15 gal once I move in a few years, so I can keep some more fish


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you have a test kit to keep track of the cycle?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

pinetree said:


> Do you have a test kit to keep track of the cycle?


I have an ammonia test kit. I'm doing water changes (20-30%) every three days but starting next week, i'm doing 25% water changes everyday or 50% water changes every 3 days for about a two weeks.

I'm basically winging it


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

I mean with bettas it isn't totally cruscile that your tank is cycled seeing as they can breathe from the top of the tank. Corydoras are also a very hardy fish and should be able to get through the cycle as long as you are keeping up with those water changes.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

If your bettas finnes start to curl its PAST time for a 100 percent change... the good bacteria live on the gravel and in the filter so do not rinse those out at all but do change the WATER....


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> If your bettas finnes start to curl its PAST time for a 100 percent change... the good bacteria live on the gravel and in the filter so do not rinse those out at all but do change the WATER....


Thanks. There isn't any fin/tail curling but maybe you should check out my thread called "Betta has mood-swings!" because he is acting strange...


----------



## macrylinda (Aug 11, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> I have an ammonia test kit. I'm doing water changes (20-30%) every three days but starting next week, i'm doing 25% water changes everyday or 50% water changes every 3 days for about a two weeks.
> 
> I'm basically winging it


I mean with bettas it isn't totally cruscile that your tank is cycled seeing as they can breathe from the top of the tank. Corydoras are also a very hardy fish and should be able to get through the cycle as long as you are keeping up with those water changes.


----------

